# You work3 days and make $101.98 then Uber takes it?



## RudyTX (Sep 20, 2021)

I have not worked at uber for almost a year due to health issues. So I started feeling better so I thought I would try working well as my headline states I worked 3 days and made $101.98. I worked the weekend and on Sunday yesterday late afternoon I kept trying to send the money to my bank account it kept saying Uber is having issues when I worked before I never had an issue sending the money that I made with Uber. Well, this morning I open my account up and was going to try and send the money again and it was gone from the account so I have to wait for Uber to open so I can get someone on the phone you would think as much money that Uber makes they could staff people on the weekend to help the drivers that work for them. If, anyone that works at Uber Eats that this happened to you please email me at [email protected] Thank you, Rudy


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Won’t email you but Uber will steal your soul if they could and sell it to the lowest bidder…

Good luck getting them giving your money because it took me two weeks just for $34.00.


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

RudyTX said:


> I have not worked at uber for almost a year due to health issues. So I started feeling better so I thought I would try working well as my headline states I worked 3 days and made $101.98. I worked the weekend and on Sunday yesterday late afternoon I kept trying to send the money to my bank account it kept saying Uber is having issues when I worked before I never had an issue sending the money that I made with Uber. Well, this morning I open my account up and was going to try and send the money again and it was gone from the account so I have to wait for Uber to open so I can get someone on the phone you would think as much money that Uber makes they could staff people on the weekend to help the drivers that work for them. If, anyone that works at Uber Eats that this happened to you please email me at [email protected] Thank you, Rudy


Its gone because Sunday night they start a direct deposit to your account. Wait two days and check your bank.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Azpilot2211 said:


> Its gone because Sunday night they start a direct deposit to your account. Wait two days and check your bank.


He is correct. It wasn't transferred to your card before the cutoff time Monday am, so it goes to auto deposit.

My cutoff is 3:59am Monday mornings, then my balance will show 0.00 until I ant again. Don't worry about it, you will get paid.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't know; I have heard rumours that Uber is down in Tijuana right now partying with hookers and blow with the $101.98


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't know; I have heard rumours that Uber is down in Tijuana right now partying with hookers and blow with the $101.98


Thats their team of experts…


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't know; I have heard rumours that Uber is down in Tijuana right now partying with hookers and blow with the $101.98


What can I get for $130?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> What can I get for $130?


A handi or a reacher. Either way you give it it doesn't matter to them.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't know; I have heard rumours that Uber is down in Tijuana right now partying with hookers and blow with the $101.98


@ozzyoz7 is that the actual reason for your trip, to party with dara?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Nythain said:


> @ozzyoz7 is that the actual reason for your trip, to party with dara?


Well it is close proximity to Cali so those rich people do go down there to party with hoes and snort and all that stuff.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't know; I have heard rumours that Uber is down in Tijuana right now partying with hookers and blow with the $101.98


No that is @ozzyoz7


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nythain said:


> @ozzyoz7 is that the actual reason for your trip, to party with dara?


Once in a while Dara likes to **** drivers in person.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Well it is close proximity to Cali so those rich people do go down there to party with hoes and snort and all that stuff.


I'm sorry..... 

Where's this?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

RudyTX said:


> I have not worked at uber for almost a year due to health issues. So I started feeling bJetter so I thought I would try working well as my headline states I worked 3 days and made $101.98. I worked the weekend and on Sunday yesterday late afternoon I kept trying to send the money to my bank account it kept saying Uber is having issues when I worked before I never had an issue sending the money that I made with Uber. Well, this morning I open my account up and was going to try and send the money again and it was gone from the account so I have to wait for Uber to open so I can get someone on the phone you would think as much money that Uber makes they could staff people on the weekend to help the drivers that work for them. If, anyone that works at Uber Eats that this happened to you please email me at [email protected] Thank you, Rudy


---------------------------
Sometimes takes 3-4 days to get from your a Uber account to the bank..

No problems in the past will not apply to todays world. We are in post covid world now.


----------

